# Stage Collapsed



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

The stage collapse involving a number of kids in Indiana this last year apparently happened because "the auditorium director, wanted to create more space in the orchestra pit by removing large steel support beams."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...tion-stage-collapse-ind-high-school/27577901/

Seems like a good reminder to not do work above your current skill level without being *very* sure to learn what you need to learn along the way.

Also... not to remove large steel support beams just because they're in the way...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Knock knock...who's there...Lawsuit.

Hopefully nobody was hurt too badly.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> Knock knock...who's there...Lawsuit.
> 
> Hopefully nobody was hurt too badly.


It looks like everyone survived, which is a good thing in the face of catastrophic structural failure of a structure supporting a large number of schoolchildren...


----------



## briana26 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yea! anything could happens.


----------

